# Newbie question...First Post



## Tyrosman (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, 
I have just come across this forum so thought I would join in and see if I can learn something and maybe offer something back too...:wink:

I have a 2003 BMW 745i which has the entertainment pack fitted, consisting of radio, Cd player and stacker, Television, Telephone and Satnav etc.
What I would be interested in if anyone has any idea, and that is to tap on an auxilliary input so as to connect an Mp4 player. It is a very complex set up and for MD to fit would supposedly cost about a grand... ridiculous price I think there must be a way of connecting into maybe the cd input lead or something.
Any thoughts would be most welcome and appreciated.

Thanks, hope you can help

Pete


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

You need an Axxess XIA adapter with the proper cables.


----------

